# Steinberg Tech Support (NOT!)



## pulseradiate (Mar 25, 2020)

Uhhh there is no such thing as Steinberg tech support, is there? I ask because I never get a response from their "support" or on their Youtube videos when I have problems and there always seems to be problems with their stuff. This isn't the first time and I do my best to avoid their stuff but sometimes you just can't help it  Right now I am trying to figure out something with Padshop 2. Maybe someone here can help! Here is what I sent them 9 days ago: 

Once again I am having a nightmare installing SOUNDS (vstsound) for Padshop 2.

I am NOT using CUBASE but using Padshop 2 in Ableton as a VST PLUGIN.

Windows 10

I downloaded Cinergy.vstsound (the free pack offered in your email today) and despite installing it using Steinberg Library Manager and it saying it was successful - the CINERGY presets do not appear in Padshop 2.

I had the same problem installing Padshop 2 presets after I updated from Padshop Pro - but finally figured out on my own how to make the Padshop 2 presets appear. I can't get the Cinergy to appear.

How do I install these presets and get them to show?

The VIDEO on Youtube shows him using the presets in Cubase. Not everyone who buys Padshop uses it in Cubase, right?

Please help!


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 26, 2020)

Found this possible solution on Steinberg’s forum:

1. Uninstall Cinergy in Library Manager
2. Install again to:
C:\ProgramData\Steinberg\Content\VST Sound\VST Sound - Dom Sigalas

Source:








How do I install the Cinergy library


I don’t know about that, but it should show up in two places. In Padshops presets menu: and the Samples section in the Right Zone: It doesn’t show up in either. This proves that it’s not recognised by Cubase/Padshop.




www.steinberg.net


----------



## pulseradiate (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks Darren! I'll give it a try


----------



## pulseradiate (Mar 26, 2020)

Unfortunately that did not work. I've installed other stuff (not easily) so there must be something wrong with this sound set. Oh well. They owe it to their customers to respond and help.


----------



## leo007 (Mar 29, 2020)

totally understand you! I also had unpleasant experience with their none existing support.
but after some digging a bit I found out their tech support is reachable by email 
[email protected] 

hope it helped


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 29, 2020)

I’m not a padshop user, but did you try double clicking on one of the preset files. That’s how it works in Halion.......


----------



## Uiroo (Mar 29, 2020)

leo007 said:


> totally understand you! I also had unpleasant experience with their none existing support.
> but after some digging a bit I found out their tech support is reachable by email
> [email protected]
> 
> hope it helped


Ah, that's interesting. Yeah, made a forum post about a problem a few days ago, the single answer was someone asking what specific Windows 10 version I have, that was it.


----------



## leo007 (Mar 29, 2020)

Uiroo said:


> Ah, that's interesting. Yeah, made a forum post about a problem a few days ago, the single answer was someone asking what specific Windows 10 version I have, that was it.



very informative


----------



## pulseradiate (Mar 30, 2020)

leo007 said:


> totally understand you! I also had unpleasant experience with their none existing support.
> but after some digging a bit I found out their tech support is reachable by email
> [email protected]
> 
> hope it helped


I sent an email like 12 days ago no response. Not the first time but THAnKS leo for the reply


----------



## pulseradiate (Mar 30, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> I’m not a padshop user, but did you try double clicking on one of the preset files. That’s how it works in Halion.......


Yep. I tried that. I tired just about everything but appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## pulseradiate (Mar 30, 2020)

Uiroo said:


> Ah, that's interesting. Yeah, made a forum post about a problem a few days ago, the single answer was someone asking what specific Windows 10 version I have, that was it.


hahahahaha yeah at least someone replied....


----------



## pulseradiate (Mar 30, 2020)

These big companies don't all appreciate their customers. Music software companies for sure but also the big companies who have no real customer support. OH and while I am ranting - RIGID AUDIO - it's the second time I bought something from one of their email offers on a new product and guess what - 2 times in a row the product was never delivered or acknowledged (other than paypal receipt) and the email on their order was dead. Same thing happened last time. I finally had to comment on their Youtube Videos and Facebook Page to finally get a response. This time no response so far. OK - end of rant.


----------



## leo007 (Mar 30, 2020)

pulseradiate said:


> I sent an email like 12 days ago no response. Not the first time but THAnKS leo for the reply


Your welcome )
of 4 times I address my question to them via email I received reply for 3 so strongly recommend make another try


----------



## leo007 (Mar 30, 2020)

pulseradiate said:


> These big companies don't all appreciate their customers. Music software companies for sure but also the big companies who have no real customer support. OH and while I am ranting - RIGID AUDIO - it's the second time I bought something from one of their email offers on a new product and guess what - 2 times in a row the product was never delivered or acknowledged (other than paypal receipt) and the email on their order was dead. Same thing happened last time. I finally had to comment on their Youtube Videos and Facebook Page to finally get a response. This time no response so far. OK - end of rant.



from personal experience TOONTRACK got fantastic customer support. reply for most within a day via email.

NATIVE INSTRUMENTS have live chat in addition to email support.

so its very depended.
thought very sad that Steinberg for there expensive soft offer poor support to customers.
and I'm absolutely agree with your saying "don't all appreciate their customers"


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 30, 2020)

A lot of response is going to be slow everywhere during the global pandemic.

I have no idea how Steinberg's is in general, just making the general statement that this is probably a good time to give everyone some slack.


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 30, 2020)

pulseradiate said:


> These big companies don't all appreciate their customers. Music software companies for sure but also the big companies who have no real customer support. OH and while I am ranting - RIGID AUDIO - it's the second time I bought something from one of their email offers on a new product and guess what - 2 times in a row the product was never delivered or acknowledged (other than paypal receipt) and the email on their order was dead. Same thing happened last time. I finally had to comment on their Youtube Videos and Facebook Page to finally get a response. This time no response so far. OK - end of rant.



I never had that issue but FB seems to be the best way to get a response from anyone.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 30, 2020)

To my great and happy surprise, a week ago I got on Chat with Steinberg U.S. support and fixed some issues with eLicenser right away.

So....try the Chat feature. 

.


----------



## leo007 (Mar 30, 2020)

Jack Weaver said:


> To my great and happy surprise, a week ago I got on Chat with Steinberg U.S. support and fixed some issues with eLicenser right away.
> 
> So....try the Chat feature.
> 
> .



that's great option unfortunately Steinberg provide very limited support if your out of U.S.
but as been said its worth to try out )


----------

